# ήξεις αφήξεις = equivocal, ambiguous, shilly-shallying



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Τη φράση *ηξεις αφήξεις *δεν την έχει το ΛΚΝ (κακώς), τη βρίσκουμε με την ορθογραφία _ήξεις αφίξεις_ στο ΝΕΛ («στις περιπτώσεις που τα λόγια κάποιου επιδέχονται πολλές ερμηνείες»), ενώ σαν _ήξεις αφήξεις_ θα τη βρούμε στο Μείζον («διφορούμενα, υπεκφυγές») και το ΛΝΕΓ:

*ήξεις αφήξεις* (λόγ.) για κάτι διφορούμενο, που στερείται σαφήνειας: _οι δηλώσεις του ήταν ήξεις αφήξεις || οι χρησμοί τής Πυθίας ήταν ήξεις αφήξεις._ 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Οι λ. αποτελούν τμήμα πασίγνωστου χρησμού τού Δελφικού μαντείου, ο οποίος μπορούσε να ερμηνευθεί διττώς (ανάλογα με τη θέση τού κόμματος) ως εξής: (α) _ἥξεις, ἀφήξεις, οὐ θνήξεις ἐν πολέμῳ_ = θα φθάσεις, θα επιστρέψεις, δεν θα πεθάνεις στον πόλεμο (β) _ἥξεις, ἀφήξεις οὐ, θνήξεις ἐν πολέμῳ_ = θα φθάσεις, δεν θα επιστρέψεις, θα πεθάνεις στον πόλεμο].​
Πραγματική ιστορία ή μύθος; Περισσότερα στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/ikseis/

Ας δούμε εμείς εδώ κάποια μεταφραστικά.

Η Wikipedia θεωρεί ότι πρόκειται για λατινική έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται σαν παράδειγμα διφορούμενης σύνταξης:
*
Ibis redibis nunquam per bella peribis* (alternatively _Ibis redibis nunquam in bello morieris_)
Στα αγγλικά:
*You will go, you will return, never in war will you perish.*
και άλλες εκδοχές, που με τα κόμματα των Άγγλων χάνουν το χάζι τους.

Ποιες είναι όμως οι συνηθισμένες μεταφράσεις για τη σύγχρονη χρήση της έκφρασης;

Κοραής:
*ambiguous*: _Οι απόψεις σου δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες! Είναι ήξεις αφήξεις! = Your views aren't clear; they are ambiguous!_

Φυτράκη:
*evasiveness, equivocation, shilly-shallying*: _η απάντησή του ήταν ήξεις αφήξεις, he gave an equivocal reply._

Ρίζου:
*shilly-shally*: _Ο πρωθυπουργός ήταν όλο ήξεις αφήξεις για το θέμα του ασφαλιστικού, the Prime Minister shilly-shallied about the question of insurance._ (Καλύτερα: social security)

Θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε τα *vague* και *evasive*. Μου αρέσει προσωπικά το *equivocal*:
1. ambiguous: open to more than one interpretation, especially in being deliberately expressed in an ambiguous way in an attempt to mislead somebody: _an equivocal reply to a tough question_. 
2. difficult to interpret: difficult to interpret, understand, or respond to: _Their stance on this issue is equivocal and nobody knows how they are likely to react._  [Encarta]​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 23, 2010)

Noμίζω ότι κάπου χωράει και το ambivalence στα παραπάνω... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Noμίζω ότι κάπου χωράει και το ambivalence στα παραπάνω... :)



Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να εξηγήσω γιατί δεν μου αρέσει, αν και είναι πιθανό να βάλεις κάπου το _ambivalent_ για το _ήξεις αφήξεις_, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι, όταν χρησιμοποιείς σε μη λόγια διατύπωση (σε λόγια δεν θα το μετέφραζες _ήξεις αφήξεις_ λόγω ρέτζιστερ), με τη σημασία της αμφίρροπης στάσης, δείχνεις κατανόηση για την αμφιταλάντευση του άλλου. Στο _ήξεις αφήξεις_ τον καταγγέλλεις για ηθελημένη υπεκφυγή.

Μερικά σύγχρονα καθημερινά παραδείγματα:
We are both somewhat ambivalent about having a child.
O'Neill had a genuine ambivalence toward US involvement in the war. (Longman)
Leigh’s response was ambivalent.
Most of us have an ambivalent attitude towards technology.
Joe was ambivalent about taking the job. (Macmillan)
She remained ambivalent about her marriage. (Cobuild)


----------

